# Its Christmas!!!



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Ok...now isnt this interior just a little TOO MUCH!!!..what overkill....yes its mine...

I just installed the big screen the 7 inch monitor with a laptop computer


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn, that looks like a fighter jet cockpit


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Riuster said:


> Ok...now isnt this interior just a little TOO MUCH!!!..what overkill....yes its mine...
> 
> I just installed the big screen the 7 inch monitor with a laptop computer


Uhh...so who drives the car while you check email, work on spreadsheets, and surf the Web ? And I thought a 19 year old with a cell phone in one hand and a Big Mac in the other was dangerous on the highway !  (just playing around...I'm sure you're very responsible)


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> Uhh...so who drives the car while you check email, work on spreadsheets, and surf the Web ? And I thought a 19 year old with a cell phone in one hand and a Big Mac in the other was dangerous on the highway !  (just playing around...I'm sure you're very responsible)


oh I hear ya, I cant use the monitor for spreadsheets, or surf the web, the screen is just too small, also no internet conection. The PC is used primarily to enhance the ICE in the car. I can play DVD music videos, MP3 and hook up a XM PC tuner, but Im currently using a sirius tuner lined in to my creative NX2 audigy sound blaster card in the car.

I never keep my eyes off the road...NEVER..if I want to change something...i do it at a stop light

The way I see it..I could have purchase a Kenwood..all in one dash...but I believe its a waste of money...compared with a Carputer. so I used my laptop and hooked the entire system using the Xenarc monitor and Gyration keyboard. It works.....but you would have to get an extra 12v 55amp battery to keep the computer running all day...shuting it down and up is a pain in the butt.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

RCK said:


> Damn, that looks like a fighter jet cockpit


I was thinking more like the inside of a TIE fighter


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Riuster said:


> Ok...now isnt this interior just a little TOO MUCH!!!..what overkill....yes its mine...
> 
> I just installed the big screen the 7 inch monitor with a laptop computer


Doesn't anybody just drive anymore?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

16hr Day said:


> Doesn't anybody just drive anymore?


 :stupid:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

16hr Day said:


> Doesn't anybody just drive anymore?


hey its being progressive...Progressively electronic...but I hear year..where is the CLASSIC look?


----------

